# Bicycle Recommendations



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Looking to get a bicycle for both roadwork and some recreational dirt road/trail riding...but probably mostly paved surfaces, and maintained trails.

Obviously I have some time with Beau since he is only 9 months old but I was planning this fall to start introducing him to some roadwork/trotting.

Being an older somewhat "fluffy", if you will, grandmother the local bike shops steer me towards womens frame bikes yadyada yayda and don't necessarily listen to what I want to do. Honestly, I am unimpressed with their knowledge for the most part.

In my past I probably outrode most of them doing distance touring, and have a very nice road bike which is now a collectors item (honestly) but with downtube friction shifters, and narrow rims, drop bars and pedals that can only be used with clips.......NOT what I want for this application.

I am debating a 29er vs a 26 inch hardtail realizing that maybe the 29er could manage the paved roads a bit better but could still absorb the bumps ok without having a a suspension type fork. But I have ZERO experience with these bikes. 

Remember I want to be able to put on a springer or a walky dog or whatever so that Beau can trot alonside me as well. Not sure about taking him on trail riding. Himmmmm. But that would be fun.

Suggestions?


----------



## sabledog (Mar 13, 2012)

IMO its hard to find a road bike that's going to be able to handle any trails, even the hybrid bikes. I have a Specialized Hardrock MTB. I have yet to take the dogs out though because most of my riding is geared towards more technical stuff. I'd say get a mountain bike if you're going to be doing any trail riding. Specialized makes some of the best bikes ever 

I have a regular 26 but I've got some friends that SWEAR by their 29ers. Too big for me but I'm only 5'1" 113lbs.

They tried to get me on a womens' frame too. Nay nay I said, and got what I wanted.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I think some of the hybrid bikes might be able to do this. 
Personally when I wanted a bike that could handle the bumps and trails as well as roads, I ended up just getting a GT mountain bike. While it wasn't ideal for speed on paved surfaces, it worked fine for both. I didn't have a lot of choices though because I guess I'm short, as I had to go with the smallest adult size which limited what bikes were available.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I bought this one and love it.

I use a springer and was having a tough time dismounting quickly from my old bike (which was a men's style) with the dog attached so I broke down and bought "an old ladies" step through bike. Now I can dismount fast and I really like the bigger wheels as I only do rail trails and paved paths now. 

Specialized Bicycle Components : Crossroads Elite Low-Entry

I have a medium and the springer just fits on my bike, but I have to make sure that my foot is more forward on the peddle.

If you are using a springer make sure that you take the hardware with you just to make sure that it will fit your bike. There were a few models that it would not fit.


----------



## sabledog (Mar 13, 2012)

Chicagocanine said:


> I think some of the hybrid bikes might be able to do this.
> Personally when I wanted a bike that could handle the bumps and trails as well as roads, I ended up just getting a GT mountain bike. While it wasn't ideal for speed on paved surfaces, it worked fine for both. I didn't have a lot of choices though because I guess I'm short, as I had to go with the smallest adult size which limited what bikes were available.


I had this problem too. I'm on a 13" men's bike that was ordered from the manufacturer.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I will probably stick with a diamond frame but my days of jumping logs and hopping curbs (something I used to do on my road bike which was set up for touring with heavy duty alloy rims) are long gone. .. Had to be attached to the pedals for that nonsense anyway...

At 5-6, 29 inch inseam I could probably handle a 29er with a small frame. Not sure if there would be toe overlap with the front wheel or not but that was the way my road bike was set up as well as our tandem. You just get used to placing the outside foot down on a turn anyway to stabilize you.

By the same token, don't really need speed on paved surface for trotting a dog or plunking around so maybe a less efficient 26 inch bike would work just fine. I should research the hybrid bikes a little more. Most of what I saw didn't do it for me....

Good point about the dog attachment impairing the dismount though. Had not thought through that one.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

This does look like an interesting alternate type of connection
Videos - Bike Tow Leash

Though it does put the bike on the left side which would not be good for any road but then.......it is intriguing. I like the clamp lower on the bike.


----------



## Bikecafe (Jun 11, 2011)

Have you considered a cyclocross bike? They can handle everything but the most extreme trails and good for the road. Even with the widest knobbies, the rolling resistance would be lower than a mtn knobbie. You could always switch out the handle bars if you like the control of the mountain bars.


----------



## Greydusk (Mar 26, 2010)

What kind of price range are you looking at?

I currently have a Pitch pro, though it's pretty much built for all dirt. I'd get a hard tail, 26, though I'm biased against 29's. Also I agree with the others about staying away from a women's frames. I'm 6'0 and just hate the the geometry on most women's frames.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I am trying to stay under $1000 - preferably in the $600-$700 range but I doubt that is realistic. I am not sure where the break point is between something decent that will perform well and is durable and a peice of junk)

Roadwise - I want to stay off the main roads so am thinking asphalt trails or backroads. I live in the South. I commuted for years when I was younger, even had a trailer for grocery shopping and I have taken my share of beer cans between the shoulder blades and being run off the road by 18 wheelers.

I tend to have a longer waist than most women so a man's frame actually works out pretty well. At least it did for a road bike. Though you had a lot of adjustability with the stem on a road bike...ie swapping it out for a better fit.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Nancy, I have one of those antique road bikes too. LOL 

My mountain bike was in the lower range of what you are considering. I mostly bike the dogs, ride on my gravel roads, some paved roads and occasional MB trails. It has held up well though having better suspension in the rear would save my body a bit. I am also 5'6", but have short legs and had to go with a 26". I can barely touch the ground as it is.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am not a coordinated person, I would need a 4 wheeler to road work the dog LOL..

I see our neighbor go by constantly on a small moped type bike, leash in one hand with 3 dogs just trotting along..I have no idea what the heck would happen should she come across another dog,,I'd be taking a header


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

If you have a dog bike attachment you want to use, I'd recommend taking it to a bike store to see what bikes it will fit... I did this with a Springer when I went to buy a bike, and the Springer didn't fit ANY of the bikes they had in my size. I ended up going and buying a K9 Cruiser attachment instead.


----------



## sabledog (Mar 13, 2012)

Mine has V brakes instead of disc and the dealer had a sale so I got away with paying $450. It's a base model but my first MTB so I'm happy with it.


----------



## Greydusk (Mar 26, 2010)

I like Treks and Giants a lot, though I do mountain biking exclusively and don't know much about road bikes. Have you looked into the Trek Sport bikes? Sport - Trek Bicycle
I hear the forks and wheels are not the greatest (as in they're pretty heavy) on the lower end of the spectrum, but you could easily upgrade if you found them to be too terrible. 

If you buy used, you can get a really nice bike without forking out a lot of cash.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

How many miles will you be riding? That is a major factor. Sounds like you need a hybrid with a shock fork. Or a mountain bike with semi-road tires. You don't want a heavy bike (of course).
I have Cannondales and love em.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Realistically - I can see 3-5 miles 2-3 days a week and a 10-15 mile ride on the weekends so not much at all! I definitely want to get it on the dirt trails at our state and local parks though. NOT technical stuff. Mixed walking/bike trails. So you have to walk parts of it like bridges but that is ok. 

So I think I can go lower end but not something that will be disappointing to ride and mechanically disappointing. It does look like more economical choices in the 26 inch size than 29ers. Sounds like nobody is thinking full suspension but yes to a suspension fork. Not sure I understand why all the gears. I managed to cross the Rockies fully loaded on a 10 speed which effectively had 6 speeds. 

I did use to ride my old road bike [it was set up for long distance touring] all over dirt roads and offroad and had a blast and I like walking the trails and see bike riders on them all the time (and they are ok for bikes)

----

We do have Trek, Specialized and Cannondale dealers in the area and I assume they will adjust the bearings, true the wheels adjust the brakes and gears at the start and then after the cables have had time to stretch. Although I used to work as a bike mechanic and built wheels and overhauled bikes and all that stuff, things look a bit more complicated nowdays.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

My GT mountain bike with the K9 Cruiser attached was stolen a few years ago.  
I have an old Trek road bike now and I was too nervous to try attaching a dog to it, that thing is so light I can imagine what would happen! So I've been planning to get some type of hybrid or comfort bike to use with Bianca, and I'll either get another K9 Cruiser or maybe the Bikerdog attachment: Welcome to Bikerdog.com


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I have an old fashioned cruiser, and I ordered the bike tow leash today. Pray I don't get killed.


----------



## damaya (Feb 1, 2011)

Love the bikes! I have at leaast one for each disipline. 
The 29'ers are booming right now, but I can't bring myself to do it. Still think it's a fad.

I bought my wife this 2 weeks ago.

7.3 FX - Trek Bicycle#

and must say it fits the bill perfectly. She wanted a bike she could ride to work or at lunch. She tried a full on road bike out of the Trek FX series, but for what she wanted to do that just was not the application. 

First ride out on her new bike she did 25 miles on a benefit ride, and loved it. They make a WSD in this model as well as a disc brake model. Next step up gets you carbon forks.
I would recommend a test ride. I was impressed for the ride vs money aspect.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I'd love to sell you my wife's mountain bike. She never uses it but won't part with it.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

This looks like a viable option. I don't know anything about modern derailleur models. 

http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/mountain/dual_sport/ds_series/8_3_ds#


700c is in between 26 and the old 27 which no longer is made, and predates both Not sure if 29 is a fad or not but the standover height looks a bit high for me even on the smallest diamond frame. 700c ssed to be the standard on European Road Bikes. My old Trek Racing bike used 700c Tubulars (glue on tires) that was before lighter Clinchers were out. 

I still wish Specialized would make the tires I used to buy (their first 27 inch beaded tires with a raised road tread and more agressive side treads) - my rims (Weinmann Concave) really had to have a beaded tire. straight walls (no hooks) [That is for the 73 Paramount I kept-God Bless them they put a 4 cross pattern on a high flange hub - yikes-I rebuilt the wheels with new rims and stainless spokes after repeated spoke breakage)

The angles look like it would be very stable. Not as nimble as a true mountain bike but looks like it could handle some offroad. I like the lockout for the road. Don't really know anything about any of these components; I am sure low end but if they work ok.....


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Greydusk said:


> If you buy used, you can get a really nice bike without forking out a lot of cash.


Friend did this. He got a very expensive MTB for a third of its cost new. He rides the advanced trails so needed a very good bike, but couldn't bring himself to spend the money. This one came along and he grabbed it up. Of course he knew what he wanted and what to look for since he has ridden for years.


----------



## Greydusk (Mar 26, 2010)

I think the 29ers are here to stay. As I and many others have grumbled begrudgingly on the trail-they're made for people who don't have skill. I don't like them, never have and probably never will. 

Haven't heard much about the duel sport you posted, components look pretty solid.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

lhczth said:


> Friend did this. He got a very expensive MTB for a third of its cost new. He rides the advanced trails so needed a very good bike, but couldn't bring himself to spend the money. This one came along and he grabbed it up. Of course he knew what he wanted and what to look for since he has ridden for years.


I am keeping my eyes open. Have not seen any real good deals here on the lower end bikes on Craigslist. I know how to check out a bicycle to make sure everything is in decent shape. Could be some are at the shops as "trade ins"


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

what is a 29er?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

A 29er uses a larger wheel than a tradtional 26 inch mountain bike. Actually it uses a wider 700c wheel than most road bikes. I am used to the old 27 inch wheels which are slightly larger then 700c and now extinct - but the 27 inch wheels had a lower profile tire so the overall size of the 27inch rim + tire is probably a bit less than the 29 wheel plus tire. 

Wikepedia has an article on it better than I can explain. Basically more ability to soak up bumps more stable ride, less rolling resistance but the sacrifice is agility and maneuverability relative to the 26.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Greydusk said:


> I think the 29ers are here to stay. As I and many others have grumbled begrudgingly on the trail-they're made for people who don't have skill. I don't like them, never have and probably never will.
> 
> Haven't heard much about the duel sport you posted, components look pretty solid.


LOL though plenty of people I have seen on road bikes and bright neon jerseys would probably have a heart attack if I put them on my rollers. I see an awful lot of people on very expensive bikes who can't do a track stand, can't draft another bike, and can't even manage a straight line. In my day it was cleats and straps and getting out of your pedal required you to physically release the strap with your hand, not just twist your ankle.

But you know......when I worked at the bike shop in Athens GA right out of college I met this delightful little old man who had ridden around the world (and I mean the WORLD) on a single speed coaster brake bike. Puts it into perspective.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Mine is a 26 and other than managing to throw myself into a patch of poison ivy and slamming my shoulder into a tree I have found it very easy to ride. LOL I had never heard of the 29er either.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks for the explaination.

My hybrid has the 700 c wheels, which were bigger than my 26" mountain bike wheels.

I do notice the difference when I'm trying to make a tight turn. I just can't do it as easily as I did with my old bike.

But I do like the results when I'm riding along a paved bike trail or even a packed limestone rail trail, and even the road. It's a lot easier to peddle.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Cannondale Trail 5 looks like a low end Mtn bike - 26 inch similar construction and components - similar price minus 10% for REI.

That vs the Trek 8.3DS - looks like we need to do some test rides.

Interesting to look into the various dog connection options. Hubby and I both have birthdays end of August so that will be our target for some Fall riding and introducing the pup to the bike. 

So far for the dogs:

Walky Dog
Springer
Bike Tow Leash
Bikerdog
Lets Go
K9 bike jogger

From a physics standpoint the bike tow leash looks the most promising as does the bikerdog - both put the attachment much lower on the frame which would improve stability - plus not having the legs hit a bar attached to a seatpost.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

My son and hubby like their Trek FX 7.3 bikes and do a bit of variety riding with them. Not too pricey.

I am much more boring with my step-in, slightly recumbant, comfort bike in a lovely light pink.

I hold on to the leash when taking the dog. Currently biking four of them, but one at a time!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Well, we are still looking at buying bikes for our August birthdays but I am grabbing one of these today:

2008 Schwinn S650 Front Suspension Scooter - Free S/H

24 volt eletcric scooter. It looks like it will be an easy transition. I gather range and terrain are issues but its a good start. It is used so much cheaper than in this ad.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Love it! Always wanted to try electric!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I will see how it does. I understand hills can be a challenge on thse but I figured that the speed at which I would be moving would be not enough to get excercise for me anyway on the bike so we will still walk our 3 miles or so a day. I am just going to start him light on the scooter....we have a fairly flat street in the neighborhood. I figure a little less coordinatoin will be required with the scooter.


----------

